# مركز أبحاث الطاقة المتجددة



## ال جواد (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

أرجو مساعدتى فى الوصول إلى أمثلة لمشاريع عن مركز أبحاث الطاقة المتجددة أنا حولت كتير جدا لكن كل المشاريع كلام وبس منغير صور أرجوا أن لا تبخلوا على بأى معلومة لأن تسليم بحث مشروع تخرجى قريب جدا والجزء ده محتاجه جدا دى أخرمحاولة لى أتمنى الأستجابة......................وشكرا:69: :69: :69:


----------



## ahmsay2010 (29 مارس 2008)

أنا كمان دة مشروعى و جبت حاجات و أمثلة مشابهة بس المشكلى دلوقتى فى المقاسات و المساحات لو محتاج البحث اللى انا عامله أنا ممكن أبعتوهلك الميل بتاعى arch_ahmed1986*********** ياريت لو تسمح الظروف و نتناقش سوا


----------



## ahmsay2010 (29 مارس 2008)

البريد على ******


----------



## جنتالا (18 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا اخي الكريم
و فد قرات بانك قد قدمت مشروع عن مركز ابحاث الطاقة المتجددة
و لم استطع ان ابعث لك برسالة على الموقع
و اني اطلب منك بعض المعلومات عن هذا المشروع اذا احببت ان تساعدني
لان مشروعي مركز ابحاث بيئية و اريد المساعدة في قسم ابحاث الطاقة المتجددة
و اذا ازعجتك انا اسفة
و اذا احببت مساعدتي ارجو ان تبعث لي ما يتيسر لك من المعلومات و بذلك اكون شاكرة
و اتمنى ان تكون بسرعة


----------



## سفير معماري (15 فبراير 2009)

وأنا كمان مشروعي مركز أبحاث الطاقة المتجددة ..............بليس هيلب مي


----------



## سفير معماري (15 فبراير 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم شونو صار معاكم


----------



## سفير معماري (15 فبراير 2009)

بسرعة كرب تسليم البرنامك التخطيطي بليس مساعدة


----------



## سفير معماري (15 فبراير 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## سفير معماري (15 فبراير 2009)

أرجو مساعدتى فى الوصول إلى أمثلة لمشاريع عن مركز أبحاث الطاقة المتجددة أنا حولت كتير جدا لكن كل المشاريع كلام أرجو مساعدتى فى الوصول إلى أمثلة لمشاريع عن مركز أبحاث الطاقة المتجددة أنا حولت كتير جدا لكن كل المشاريع كلام


----------



## كوكو نادو (22 مارس 2009)

*أرجوكم المساعد 
أنا مشرعى مركز أبحاث طاقة حرارة باطن الأرض
أريد بحث عن المشروع 
ومكونات المشروع 
أسماء الفراغات
والمنطقة المناسبة فى مصر لعمل المشروع
ومشاريع مشابهة 
أو مشاريع مراكز أبحاث مشابهة+ كل التفاصيل
أرجوكم أى مساعدة لانى متأخر جدا بسبب تغير المشروع

أى معلومات يا أخوانى عن مركز الأبحاث للطاقة المتجددة بصفه عامة
دا ايميلى لو هتبعتولى أى حاجة عن المشروع 
[email protected]
[email protected]
أرجوكم بسرعة

وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## sharafy (9 يونيو 2010)

*إبتكارات وأبحاث جديدة في الطاقة البديلة صديقة البيئة لم يتم إستغلالها بعد*


*في ضل الإبحاث المستمرة في مراكز البحث عن طاقة بديلة.*
*و في ضل مشكلتي الإحتباس الحراري و التلوث البيئي الناتج عن كثرة أنبعاثات الغازات فشاب **يمني إسمه المخترع سامح الوظاف يدعي أن له العديد من الإبحاث و الإبتكارات منها خمسة أبتكارت تعالج القضايا الأنفه فحسب زعمه أن إبتكارته تمتاز بأن تولد الكهرباء بطاقة بديلة لم يتم إستخدمها من قبل ولا تخلف غازات أو أدخنه لتضر بالبئية, بل يدعي بأن إبتكارته هي الوسيلة الأمنه للحد من الإحتباس الحراري الذي نتج بسبب أنبعاث الغازات والأدخنه من المصانع والتي تكثر في الدول المتقدمة, بل حسب زعمه أن إبتكارته توفر ملايين الدولارت سنويا للدولة والتي تنفق في الديزل أو الغاز للمحطتننا الكهربائية المتعثرة.*
*ومن المعروف أن الإبتكارات تتعتبر رافدا قويا للإقتصاد الوطني و أحد أهم مقومات الإزدهار الوطني, بل أقول / **إن قوة الدول وإحترامها عالميا مرهون بتقدمها التكنولجي و إهتمامها بالإبحاث العلمية و هو سر قوة ومهابه روسيا وأمريكا عالميا و سر إيضا رقى الدول المتقدمة/*
*والذي نتمناه أن تتوجه الجهات المعنية للإستفادة من المخترع سامح الوظاف و أمثاله و لا نضل ننتظرا حتى تستقطبه شركات أجنبية وتستثمره و نستمر في خسارتنا في الإغفال عم إستثمار عقول إبنناءنا المبدعيين*
*ختاما نتمنى من الجهات المعنية باليمن والدول العربية ولا سيما دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي و مركز إبحاث الطاقة البديلة ووزارة الكهرباء ووزارة الصناعة الإهتمام به وبأمثاله و إستثمارهم فأنتم أولى بهم من دول الغرب*

*و لتواصل مع المخترع عبر إيميله **[email protected]*

*المصدر المعلومات المستمدة عن المخترع سامح محمد الوظاف*
*1- * *صحيفة الثورة ليوم 22مايو 2010م الملحلق الخاص بعيد الوحدة اليمنيية المجيد*
*2- **موقع منابر اليمن*
*3- **موقع حجة نت*


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه انا مشروع مركز ابحاث طاقات متجدده وهبعتلكوا صورته يا ريت اقدر افيدكوا وللأسف كان معايا كل ابحاث الطاقات المتجدده بس انا مسافر بره دلوقتي لكن صورت المشروع معايا هوا كبير شويه لو عرفت ارفعه هرفعه ولو في طريقه تخليني ارفع الصور الكبيره حد يقولي


----------



## ayosh90 (2 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا مشروع تخرجي مركز ابحاث طاقه متجدده عندي الداته بس محتاجه لصور مساقط افقيه لمشاريع مشابه ضروري ارجو المساعده


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم انا كمان محتاج لفكرة هذا المبني و لو يوجد مساقط افقية يا ريت حد يساعدنا يا شباب


----------

